# Considering purchasing CompuCarve



## David Renberg (Jan 2, 2010)

I have read 100+ reviews on the Craftsman CompuCarve - about 40% were negative and the remainder luke-warm to positive. Most of these reviews were submitted in 2006/7 when the CompuCarve was new to the market. Can anyone point me toward more recent feedback? Has Craftsman actually improved on the initial product? Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

You may want to check out the carvewright forum, the real people in know 

CarveWright Users' Forum - Powered by vBulletin
CarveWright

=======



David Renberg said:


> I have read 100+ reviews on the Craftsman CompuCarve - about 40% were negative and the remainder luke-warm to positive. Most of these reviews were submitted in 2006/7 when the CompuCarve was new to the market. Can anyone point me toward more recent feedback? Has Craftsman actually improved on the initial product? Thanks.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Dave and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello* David*, and welcome to the RouterForums community. Glad for you to join us.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I never tell anyone about all the green lights that I have gone thought just the red ones the norm. 

I have had one for 6 years and I'm a happy camper..

But I don't have a chip on my shoulder...like some others do,,

=======





Arthurb said:


> Arrogant, refuse support. Never heard one good thing in all the reviews


----------

